# Antoine de la Roche Chandieu on the Schoolmen and philosophy



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 17, 2021)

But here peradventure some man may demand of me, whether this my commendation doth extend it self to the Schoolmen, and chiefly unto those which have taken their original from the Master of sentences [Peter Lombard], and whether their writings doo appertain to that good and true part of Logic, which resolveth doubtful arguments? Truly, as I am not willing at this time to set down my absolute opinion (touching so many men) herein: for, for my own part let each one of them have his due reverence for his travail and labour, so am I not afeard to speak both boldly & freely my mind, what I think, always (not withstanding) keeping my self within my compass:

_John Duns Scotus_ (commonly called the subtill Doctor) saith that the Divines have in some places mixed Philosophy with Divinity, & that with great profit: I truly confess that they have mingled it with divinity, yea I add they have therewith confused Divinity, but if he think it was done with any fruit, I beseech master Doctor pardon me if I cannot herein agree with him: for sithen the Schoolmen have not followed that good part of disputing, which giveth true resolutions to arguments (as we shall hereafter declare) but have as it were dallied & sported themselves in probabilities, & being for the most part vain & frivolous arguments, me thinks they have not brought into the Church of God the true use, but rather the abuse of Philosophy: and truly, I say it seemeth to me, that into the midst of the Church, the Schoolmen have brought sophistication and shameless falsehood, decked and adorned with the colour & name of Philosophy, as of an honest matron, to the great detriment & hurt of the Church. ...

For more, see Antoine de la Roche Chandieu on the Schoolmen and philosophy.


----------

